# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  آموزش XML برای مبتدیها

## sarasara

من شروع کردم به مطالعه XML، در این راستا یه جزوه آموزشی به نسبت خوب هم پیدا کردم که سعی می کنم همه فصلهاش رو اینجا بذارم .

درس 1: نوشتن XML
درس2:  ایجاد DTD

----------


## sarasara

فصل 3 : تعریف عناصر و ویژگیها در DTD
فصل 4: موجودیتها و یادداشتها در DTD

----------


## sarasara

خوشحالم که مطالب مفید بوده.

فصل 5: الگوی XML
فصل 6: تعریف نوعهای ساده

----------


## sarasara

فصل 7-8:
فصل 7: تعریف نوعهای پیچیده
فضل 8: استفاده از فضاهای نام در XML

----------


## sarasara

فصل 9: فضاهای نام، الگوها، معتبر سازی
فصل 10: XSLT

----------


## sarasara

فصلهای 11 و 12 (متاسفانه به دلیل محدودیت حجم مجبورم دوتا دوتا Upload کنم)

----------


## sarasara

فصل 13 و 14:
13: ایجاد CSS
14: طرحبندی با استفاده از CSS

----------


## sarasara

و بالاخره دو تا فصل آخر :لبخند: 
*15 و 16*

----------


## nanafe5860

سلام
میتونم بپرسم برای تدریس این دوره چند ساعت احتیاج است؟
ممنون
nana_fe5860@yahoo.com

----------


## sarasara

> میتونم بپرسم برای تدریس این دوره چند ساعت احتیاج است؟


متاسفانه نمی دونم! اما فکر می کنم حدود 30 ساعت کافی باشه.

----------


## kablayi

از زحمتی که کشیدین ممنونم فقط اگه زحمتی نیست فصلهای 11و12 رو دوباره بزارین چون فایلی که دانلود میشه خرابه ...

بازم ممنونم....

----------


## sarasara

فایلها رو چک کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشت!

----------


## sina_saravi1

اگه میشه همه رو تو یه آرشیو Zip یا rar بزار و تو یه سیتم مثل پرشین گیگ آپلود کن و لینکشو بزار

ممنونم از زحماتتون

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> از زحمتی که کشیدین *ممنوع* هستم .


امید جان، اینجور تشکر کردن ممنوع! است. از دکمه تشکر استفاده کن. 
این خواهش بنده، شامل سایر دوستان هم میشه، درسته من هیچ سمتی تو این سایت ندارم ولی بهتره بدونین که شما با این کارتون پستهای مفید قبلی sarasara که هدف تاپیک و قابل استفاده بودن؛ رو دارید عقب و عقب تر می رونید و کاربرا مجبورند بین تمام پست ها دنبال مطالب مفید بگردن، این چند تا پست آخر فقط جملات فاقد محتوی و تشکر خالی است که کل تاپیک رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده.

جسارت بنده رو می بخشید.

----------


## lifeless

سلام
اول كه تشكر ميكنم ازتون
پارت 15-16 خرابه لطفا دوباره آپلود كنيد.
با تشكر.

----------


## hamidinejad

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید!

خیلی آموزش مناسب و جالبی بود کلی استفاده کردیم

فقط یه نکته آموزش قسمت اول از صفحات 20 شروع شده بود میشه لطف کنید اون 20 صفحه اول که مقدمه هست بگید و اگر این آموزش یک قسمت از آموزش کلی طراحی وب هست بقیه لینک ها را در صورت امکان بگذارید

ممنون از لطف شما

----------


## hamed_pcb

لینک دانلودتون خراب خواهشان دوباره بزارین من بهش احتیاج دارم

----------


## MDSTmdst

خسته نباشید 


واقعا عالیه  دستتون درد نکنه 

منتظر دیگر مقالات شما هستیم   :بوس:

----------


## abcd1386

واقعا مرسیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییی خیلی خوب بود :قلب:

----------


## گلبرگ69

سلام
من دانشجوی نرم افزار هستم و برای کارآموزیم موضوع add on نویسی در فایرفاکس رو دارم.برای این کار با زبان  xml باید کار کنم.ولی مشکل من الان اینه که نمی دونم چه جوری باید یه package از یک Add-on اماده را sign کنم؟یعنی مراحل sign کردن یک package را کامل توضیح بده کسی برام.
اگه کسی می دونه لطفا کمکم کنه.شدیدا گیرم.ممنون میشم.

----------


## teacher5364

> من شروع کردم به مطالعه XML، در این راستا یه جزوه آموزشی به نسبت خوب هم پیدا کردم که سعی می کنم همه فصلهاش رو اینجا بذارم .
> 
> درس 1: نوشتن XML
> درس2:  ایجاد DTD


 ممنونم ازت خیلی به دردم خورد :لبخند:

----------


## Padisha

دوست عزیز: با اینکه تمام دکمه های تشکر رو زدم اما حیفم اومد کلامی تشکر نکنم. مرسی عزیز، خیلی عالی بود.

----------


## empraturhoj

آقا خیلی ممنون 
دمت گرررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررم :قلب:  :تشویق:

----------


## aminjava

لینک کلی PDF ها در یک فایل zip

*در قالب 7zip*
http://uplod.ir/k5rks5v79hlc/XML_learning.7z.htm

*در قالب winrar*
http://uplod.ir/v3w5iky12fwf/XML_learning.rar.htm

----------


## engmmrj

> لینک کلی PDF ها در یک فایل zip
> 
> *در قالب 7zip*
> http://uplod.ir/k5rks5v79hlc/XML_learning.7z.htm
> 
> *در قالب winrar*
> http://uplod.ir/v3w5iky12fwf/XML_learning.rar.htm


لینک  خرابه ...
میتوند از سایت سافت گذر به صورت کامل دانلود کنید.
دانلود

----------


## ok.baby

> لینک  خرابه ...
> میتوند از سایت سافت گذر به صورت کامل دانلود کنید.
> دانلود


دوست عزیز خوب پسوردشم میذاشتی :( هرچی میزنم ارور میده....

----------


## refugee

فکر کنم پسورد ادرس سایت سافت گذر باشه .

تشکر از استارتر عزیز ...

----------


## rahimlotfi

> سلام
> میتونم بپرسم برای تدریس این دوره چند ساعت احتیاج است؟
> ممنون
> nana_fe5860@yahoo.com



این آدرس یک دیتا بیس مبتنی بر XML هست دیدنش خوبه  دانلودش کنید کارهای دیتابیس رو با فایل XMLانجام می ده

http://www.uplooder.net/cgi-bin/dl.c...945a7e5a71a570

----------


## rahimlotfi

این یه برنامه دیتابیس کامل مبتنی بر Xml
http://www.uplooder.net/cgi-bin/dl.c...945a7e5a71a570

----------


## irmeysam

خسته نباشی عزیز

----------


## behnamgholipoor

ممنون دوست عزیز و تشکر از زحمت های شما

----------


## rtvrtv

لینکها به غیر چند لیتنک اول همه خراب هستن ! میشه مدیر دوباره اپلود کنه
لینک کل اموزش 
لینک دیتابیس

----------

